
Why Does the Fed Worry So Much About Recessions? - ycombonator
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-05/a-better-way-to-measure-economic-success
======
ohiovr
The fed has a triple mandate 1. help lower unemployment 2. control prices 3.
Bailout their friends (sounds like a sneer but central banks kind of all do
that to protect the markets or banks from a run). But using the levers of the
fed to prevent expensive assets from normalizing does't seem wise.

